

What would happen if you made registration include a tutorial followed by an exam? - amichail

Registration would be much more difficult this way, but those who get through it would have a much stronger understanding of what the site is about.  Moreover, the score on the exam could even be used as initial karma for example.
======
aneesh
_What would happen if you made registration include a tutorial followed by an
exam?_

Uh ... wow. Good luck getting people to sign up!

------
mooism2
Only the people with lots of time on their hands would bother registering. I
don't think these are the people we want dominating HN.

